# Snow Anyone?



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

No snow here yet...not that I am complaining, I'm sure we'll have plenty by February!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Heres another one now that the sun is up. I'll quit now the battery on my camera pooped out. this one is of Vida.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats my new woven wire fence we just got put up around Thanksgiving. I love it, so much better than the barbless. I haven't gotten my t-post caps put back on yet but you get the idea. We usually don't get as much snow as we have this year. I'm getting a little tired of the stuff, it can quit any time. I hate to think what January will bring.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah, I was thinking your fencing looks very neat. No wonder


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

They're gorgeous! I really like Vida!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

virginia_gurl said:


> They're gorgeous! I really like Vida!


Thanks, I kinda like her too :wink: 

The weatherman just said this is the 5th snowiest December EVER in this area.


----------



## abby_56789 (Dec 16, 2007)

they are Soooooooo C-U-T-E


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

My Goodness, your horses are GEORGOUS!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We had little snow mid of Dec. Not now though. 

Vida is very nice looking, but Sassa is my favorite (may be because of darker pics Lol!). 

I like your fence. What gates do you use? I got call from mom today: looks like Jemma was able to take off completely the big aluminum gate (professionally installed by fence people) this night and let them both to the grazing field. I'm sure they enjoyed, and we have to secure somewhat the gates as she learns extremely fast how to do things like that. This weekend I found out someone (I bet Jemma) took off the heater from water bucket, unpluged it from the extention cord and dragged it all way to the field. Plus someone kicked the on/off switch on barn (it had ball of mud all around the plug). :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Same here! No snow since!

Anyway, the piccies are adorable!!  Very cute!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

i knew this post would make me jealous!  we dont really get snow, i probably shouldnt complain though, lol. It might snow in the next few days here though


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> I like your fence. What gates do you use? I got call from mom today: looks like Jemma was able to take off completely the big aluminum gate (professionally installed by fence people) this night and let them both to the grazing field. I'm sure they enjoyed, and we have to secure somewhat the gates as she learns extremely fast how to do things like that. This weekend I found out someone (I bet Jemma) took off the heater from water bucket, unpluged it from the extention cord and dragged it all way to the field. Plus someone kicked the on/off switch on barn (it had ball of mud all around the plug). :?


How is she getting the gate off? Ours are just plain tube gates from Atwoods or TSC . A lot of people make the mistake of putting the top pin facing up so they can just slip the gate over the pin when attaching it to a post. I always put the top pin facing down so the horse/cow whatever can't put their head through and lift it up off 
the pin. Check how yours are installed at the hinge end. The top pin should face down and the bottom pin should face up. Make sense? The top pin bracket on most gaits are bolted on so its easy to just turn the pin and redo it.

Sorry had to edit this in... I put the cord of my tank heater through a piece of PVC pipe so they can't get ahold of it. Its a submersable one though. For the floating ones try wireing it down to the tank. I quit using the floating ones for that reason, they were always pulling it out of the tank.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you are right and they put pins in wrong position. So we secured them yesterday. Lol! 

I don't mind to have snow, just not ice like last year (was complete ice everywhere for week).


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

mmmm.... snow....riding through snow......I love snow. Very pretty pictures.... very pretty horses.


----------

